# Cle to Seattle via lax



## Bill Harrison (Mar 16, 2011)

Sitting in Elkhart now, just had French toast (very good) and am watching a freight train pass. Starting to roll now!

Will be posting updates as I go!


----------



## Bill Harrison (Mar 16, 2011)

Just changed time zones running about an hour late. I was supposed to be on the cl but I fell asleep and missed it sitting at the station thankfully I was able to transfer to the 49! I need to do something about this sleep apnea!


----------



## Bill Harrison (Mar 16, 2011)

On the swc now looking good. Went to the Hancock tower and had an Italian beef while in Chicago missed giordanos unfortunately. Just got a 2 dollar snickers bar didn't expect that high lol anyone know if there is a convienience store close to the Topeka long stop so I can grab a few sundries ?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2011)

Bill Harrison said:


> On the swc now looking good. Went to the Hancock tower and had an Italian beef while in Chicago missed giordanos unfortunately. Just got a 2 dollar snickers bar didn't expect that high lol anyone know if there is a convienience store close to the Topeka long stop so I can grab a few sundries ?


:hi: Pretty good snag to be able to catch a different LD train when you miss your first, down this way its one a day only! :angry2: Topeka isnt a Long stop to my knowledge,its in the middle of the night and not much there! Kansas city, if your train is on time, may give you time to snag some cheap snacks in Union Station but doubler check with youre conductor/attendant before you leave train side and go up into the Station, it can be a lonely place at night once the Chief rolls out! It closes at midnight so if you get left behind, next train in 24 hours as they say! Prices are airport grade in the lounge car snack bar unfortunately! :angry: Enjoy dinner in the diner, the Chief usually has pretty tasty meals and good OBS! :wub:


----------



## Bill Harrison (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry about the slow / lack of posts, Internet was very poorly available on my trip! That and I decided to just relax as much as possible.

SWC carried on to LA with no problems, enjoyed the ride and meals were decent. First day I had NY Strip for dinner with Mashed potatoes and green beans. Second day (Well, all breakfasts!) I had the french toast which varied from Excellent (First morning on the LSL) to dry and bland (3rd morning early on the SWC Before we got to Los Angeles). Attendant was nice but fairly invisible throughout most of the ride with the exceptions of station stops and when it was time to make the bed. Oh, and the Steakburger was very poor. Had that for lunch one day, and it was very bland, almost like a school burger. Everyone on here said it was excellent so I am not sure what happened there!

Got to LA early, about 8:00. Hopped off, checked my bags and stepped outside. Wow, I forgot how beautiful So Cal is! Palm trees, warmth, I miss it (Used to live there but back in Ohio) and did not want to leave. Unfortunately I only had a few hours so I hopped the subway and went over to Alverado and Grabbed some mexican food from a vendor I used to really like and then back to the station for a quick trip to Phillipe's for a Doubled Dipped Lamb. Traxx Lounch opened at 11 and it was very nice. Waited there for about half an hour and the train arrived. Walked out to the train and got onboard only to hear that the Parlor car Had cracked a wheel and they had attached a standard dining car in its place.

Gotta run for now, but that was probably the biggest dissappointment of the entire trip, I had really looked forward to enjoying the parlor car!


----------



## amamba (Mar 21, 2011)

Bill I am following you! Was on the LSL last night and am right now on the SWC, which left Chicago today. Thanks for sharing your trip report.


----------



## hello (Mar 21, 2011)

_Enjoying your report ... thank you! _

_ _

_We'll be doing the CLE - SFC leg in a few months ... will have to try the SWC another time!_


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 13, 2011)

I will taking a similar journey in October to Gathering V. LSL to SWC, then CS to SEA.


----------

